# Android users: Download the Waymo app and sign up to ride



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://medium.com/waymo/android-users-download-the-waymo-app-and-sign-up-to-ride-fa0ec2319744


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol you mean join their fake waitlist ? 

still no rides are taking place


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Tomato- no one cares.

No one

Like, literally, No... one


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> https://medium.com/waymo/android-users-download-the-waymo-app-and-sign-up-to-ride-fa0ec2319744


One shot too many.,??


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Tomato- no one cares.
> 
> No one
> 
> Like, literally, No... one


https://www.inman.com/2016/06/08/5-reasons-baby-boomers-are-tech-resistant/



Tom Oldman said:


> One shot too many.,??


https://www.inman.com/2016/06/08/5-reasons-baby-boomers-are-tech-resistant/



uberdriverfornow said:


> lol you mean join their fake waitlist ?
> 
> still no rides are taking place


https://www.inman.com/2016/06/08/5-reasons-baby-boomers-are-tech-resistant/

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


*Pew Research Center found that 77 percent of older Americans need someone to assist them in the process of learning new technologies and their diapers LOL!!!????*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

beebob said:


> https://www.inman.com/2016/06/08/5-reasons-baby-boomers-are-tech-resistant/
> 
> 
> https://www.inman.com/2016/06/08/5-reasons-baby-boomers-are-tech-resistant/
> ...


nobody is buying what you're selling, tomato

you still have never provided proof any rides are actually taking place

posting a story about people being put on a 'waiting list' doesn't fit the bill

it's all comical at this point


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> https://medium.com/waymo/android-users-download-the-waymo-app-and-sign-up-to-ride-fa0ec2319744


Sir many will try to critique to try to prevent others from even looking at your concept. That's basically ignorance or mandated. However, I prefer to look it and judge for myself without interference. 
Kindly please send me additional information of how if works. 
You may privately message me through this forum. 
Thank you


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> nobody is buying what you're selling, tomato
> 
> you still have never provided proof any rides are actually taking place
> 
> ...


I suppose he could claim we're ALL on a waiting list!! Waiting to see when Waymo will offer a true SDC service to the general public.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Poor tomato

Just another millennial with crushed dreams

Crushed tomatoes!!!


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> However, I prefer to look it and judge for myself without interference.


Unfortunately that's not possible on this forum. They believe if they all band together and chant: it'll never happen, it'll never happen, it'll never happen, that they can actually prevent Waymo from happening. Quite sad actually but also entertaining.

Waymo is a self driving taxi service just like Uber and they're expanding in the Phoenix valley.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> Unfortunately that's not possible on this forum. They believe if they all band together and chant: it'll never happen, it'll never happen, it'll never happen, that they can actually prevent Waymo from happening. Quite sad actually but also entertaining.
> 
> Waymo is a self driving taxi service just like Uber and they're expanding in the Phoenix valley.


Indeed very entertaining how The Borg (uber) sends its humanoid trolls throughout all forums to make sure resistance is futile. 
So far uber has been successful at resistance yet no hopes for profitability. You never know.


----------



## bryangreene3 (Apr 18, 2019)

Waymo has been working on self-driving car technology with one major purpose in mind: launching a taxi service that doesn’t have a driver behind the wheel. A combination of sophisticated sensor and camera technology is used in addition to advanced machine learning technology to enable the car to drive on its own.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> Unfortunately that's not possible on this forum. They believe if they all band together and chant: it'll never happen, it'll never happen, it'll never happen, that they can actually prevent Waymo from happening. Quite sad actually but also entertaining.
> 
> Waymo is a self driving taxi service just like Uber and they're expanding in the Phoenix valley.


since when is Uber a self driving taxi ?

you post the same outdated videos over and over that never show a single real sdc ride ever taking place

do you think if you lie enough perhaps the lies will magically turn into the truth ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Unfortunately that's not possible on this forum. They believe if they all band together and chant: it'll never happen, it'll never happen, it'll never happen, that they can actually prevent Waymo from happening. Quite sad actually but also entertaining.
> 
> Waymo is a self driving taxi service just like Uber and they're expanding in the Phoenix valley.


Hey tomato

10 more years and You hit the big 40!!



uberdriverfornow said:


> do you think if you lie enough perhaps the lies will magically turn into the truth ?


That's exactly what he thinks


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Hey tomato
> 
> 10 more years and You hit the big 40!!
> 
> ...


boomer grampa hates tech, yeah. we got it
https://www.inman.com/2016/06/08/5-reasons-baby-boomers-are-tech-resistant/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> boomer grampa hates tech, yeah. we got it
> https://www.inman.com/2016/06/08/5-reasons-baby-boomers-are-tech-resistant/


I'm gen x damn it!!


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Tomato- no one cares.
> 
> No one
> 
> Like, literally, No... one


And yet you put the Golden Girls on pause just so you can tell us 'no one cares'


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> And yet you put the Golden Girls on pause just so you can tell us 'no one cares'


In an old post, Greg, @iheartuber aka @Thetomatoisajoke ?
preference is Matlock which is ideal for a lead-in to the affiliates' afternoon newscast for septuagenarian audiences


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Unfortunately that's not possible on this forum. They believe if they all band together and chant: it'll never happen, it'll never happen, it'll never happen, that they can actually prevent Waymo from happening. Quite sad actually but also entertaining.
> 
> Waymo is a self driving taxi service just like Uber and they're expanding in the Phoenix valley.


It'll never happen, it'll never happen, it'll never happen.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> It'll never happen, it'll never happen, it'll never happen.


Thx U‼
Whenever I want information about taxes, the law, financial investment
and the future of high tech ground transportation I always seek out a ? Cabbie perspective.
It's Like having a full set of 1963 World Book Encyclopedia at my fingertips


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Greg, how do you still have a job? All you do all day is insult Uber drivers. 

I cannot see how or why anyone would pay you for that.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Greg, how do you still have a job? All you do all day is insult Uber drivers.
> 
> I cannot see how or why anyone would pay you for that.


??LOL Greg Tomato ? @iheartuber talking to herself @Thetomatoisajoke 
Greg reminder: Golden Girls @ 3pm.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Greg, how do you still have a job? All you do all day is insult Uber drivers.
> 
> I cannot see how or why anyone would pay you for that.


Nobody pays him. He's a frustrated Uber or Lyft driver who can't let go of his many sock puppets. Social media addiction is a thing.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Nobody pays him. He's a frustrated Uber or Lyft driver who can't let go of his many sock puppets. Social media addiction is a thing.


I started conversing with this... person... in Aug 2017.

Since then he switched names countless times but the attitude, the insults, the speech patterns.. they never changed.

He has recently started saying I am him, for some weird reason.

When I first met him he worked for a think tank trying to study society's thoughts on self driving cars.

He did such a poor job I often wonder if he ever got canned.

Maybe he's still working there, maybe not.

But he's still here... insulting Uber drivers


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I started conversing with this... person... in Aug 2017.
> 
> Since then he switched names countless times but the attitude, the insults, the speech patterns.. they never changed.
> 
> ...


Here ya go Tomato ? Greg 1 ,? 2 ?& @Thetomatoisajoke
read it and be scared.
Reminder: Golden girls @ 8pm. Don't fear the remote ‼‼???

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> Here ya go Tomato ? Greg 1 ,? 2 ?& @Thetomatoisajoke
> read it and be scared.
> Reminder: Golden girls @ 8pm. Don't fear the remote ‼‼???
> 
> https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


Remember what I said? This guy recently started saying that i am actually him. Which is.... weird

You told me when I first started talking to you two years ago that self driving cars are "already here" and as such it will be only a matter of "weeks" before they put U/L out of business.

So... how's that working out?


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Remember what I said? This guy recently started saying that i am actually him. Which is.... weird
> 
> You told me when I first started talking to you two years ago that self driving cars are "already here" and as such it will be only a matter of "weeks" before they put U/L out of business.
> 
> So... how's that working out?


Nice try Tomato ? Greg
Switch to ur other account @Thetomatoisajoke ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> Nice try Tomato ? Greg
> Switch to ur other account @Thetomatoisajoke ?


Anyone who violates the rules of UP by getting multiple accounts should be banned

I have nothing to worry about

Other people not so much


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> I started conversing with this... person... in Aug 2017.
> 
> Since then he switched names countless times but the attitude, the insults, the speech patterns.. they never changed.
> 
> ...


obviously nobody thinks you are tomato

that goes without saying


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> obviously nobody thinks you are tomato
> 
> that goes without saying


Nice try Tomato ? Greg, Tomato 1 writing to tomato 2 ???
Switch to ur other account @Thetomatoisajoke aka?: tomato 3

u must of been canned by now. 7-11 working out for U?
Special Today @ 7-11: Canned past expiration Tomato 3 for a $1 ???
bwahahahahahah

Greg, this just in: 102 killed each day from uber driver error. Save a life sell your vehicle!!! 
VOTE: No Private Cars referendum TomatoGreg23881

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jennif...tonomous-cars-safer-on-the-road/#267120ccb79e

"Ninety-four percent of crashes are caused by human error-that's the harsh reality we're facing. The industry is working toward zero accidents with the development of autonomous vehicles," said Shapiro. "Our platform utilizes AI to achieve superhuman levels of perception and performance."


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> Nice try Tomato ? Greg, Tomato 1 writing to tomato 2 ???
> Switch to ur other account @Thetomatoisajoke aka?: tomato 3
> 
> u must of been canned by now. 7-11 working out for U?
> ...


I can't work for 7-11

I'm not Indian


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Poor tomato
> 
> Just another millennial with crushed dreams
> 
> Crushed tomatoes!!!


I know it's off topic but here's a Tomato allergy story.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...r-dates-over-new-allergy-tomatoes/1281440001/
*'Nothing more unfair': Ariana Grande cancels tour dates over allergic reaction to tomatoes*


----------



## Kevin.G (May 10, 2019)

Not all "boomer grandpa's" are as y'all are presenting.... like me for instance.... I'm 60.... I not only 'saw' the advent of cell phones I was in the industry trying to sell them to everyone.... I was one of the few that supported the idea that we don't need a 'home phone' way back in 1990.... oh yea, the first time the concept of the personal communicator was introduced on a huge scale was in the original TV show called Star Trek (1966 - 1969).... the EV had been around for a long long time.... like the early 1900's.... I supported the idea of EV in every driveway way back in the 1970's....

...what the heck is my point.... it's this.... stop making blanket statements about things you do not know.... perhaps you should aim your disparaging comments regarding age at the person you are having the disagreement with and not at everybody in that age group.... not hatin' juss sayin'


----------

